# Caraliza - Historical/Paranormal/Romance $2.99



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

_Caraliza_​







"Ik zal niet wachten tot ik dood ben om hem te achtervolgen."​_"I'll not wait to die to haunt him."_​
*Sold by starving parents in 1917, Caraliza does not know she is a prisoner in the slums of New York City.
She cannot speak English. Her only hope is a frightened Jewish shop clerk, who works in Reisman Portraits across
the very street from where she is hidden. Her terrible fate that summer of 1919, haunts the Reisman family
for three more generations until, seventy-five years later, the awful secret is revealed.*​
Sample Narrative:

New York, 1919. The questions and the dangers.

"Good morning. I'm Yousep," he said, extending his hand very slightly. She must have been more surprised than she realized, his next words were a question; that much she could tell.
"Are you alright?" He took a precious step closer, concern on his face.
She put up her hand to stop him coming down, and merely stood in the shadow. She did not lose his gaze, she held his eyes as she had desired to hold his hands, refusing to let go should once they ever touch. He paused and did not move, but he needed to turn and cross the street. She needed to let him cross. So she took one step up higher to see him and smiled a very small smile for him.
"Ik spreek geen Engels," she said softly.
She could hardly make the words. She didn't know how long it had been that she had no one to speak with. She had said nothing to another person for more than a year. Her smile faded as she saw something change in his eyes. There was something fearful there, similar to the first look she had seen on his face, the look that had first drawn her to see him again. He stood more directly up and his hand dropped to his side. She instantly imagined that he was unhappy, would lose his interest in her now. Yet, as she watched him a second longer, understanding crossed his eyes and his mouth fell open, but he did not speak.
Yousep turned just enough to make her fearful again, however his smile came back and he puckered his lips to whistle his way across the street. Halfway across, his voice came back to her, such an extravagant risk to be taking. He spoke loudly enough so she could hear before he moved too far away, though she did not understand.
"You do not speak English. Oh my!"


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice excerpt, Joel.  After reading 'Breathing into Stone' and absolutely falling in love with it, I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Joel, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitely interesting stuff, Joel. This is one I'd like to read and maybe present to my book club.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Intriguing excerpt. I have a definite soft spot for paranormal romance (considering that's where people like to categorize my books), so I'll be checking this out soon.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the excerpt. I just added Caraliza to my TBR list.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, Ladies. I found a pen-pal in The Netherlands, and she helped me correct Caraliza's dialogue into flawless Dutch. What begins as a barrier between Caraliza and Yousep, becomes the bond between them. I just love how it turned out. Hope you enjoy your reads. (It's my shortest novel, Maria. You lucked out this time!   )


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck, Joel.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Mark! I've been noticing those good reviews for 'Watchers'.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Great job with the cover, Joel. Your model has an intriguing look.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I loved Caraliza! Joel, I thought you did a masterful job of capturing the feeling of the early 1900s. And the way you blended that past with the present was seamless. Caraliza is a character I will long remember.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, Darcia. I actually wrote the whole story just for you. 

And thank you, RJ. A lot of pictures were taken, to get that one perfect expression. The model's name is Maret, and I'm doing all I can to make her famous.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Your book sounds intriguing.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you CJ.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Joel, this is your best cover, in my opinion. Very alluring.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I can see this as a movie.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the kind remarks, Mark and Jen.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Joel, I had a feeling you wrote this one just for me. It's about time you admitted to that publicly.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I just downloaded Caraliza. I'll let you know, Darcia, if I think she's you in disguise


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Jenny, I think it's more likely that I'm the inspiration for the grandmother or one of the older aunts.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

After Jenny Frank's read, we will probably agree on who the character really is...


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll let Jenny Fred read it, too, and then we'll see if she agrees with her evil twin


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Just dropped by to mention Caraliza has her own website: http://www.caraliza.com


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Love it, Joel! That second photo is awesome. It seems that Caraliza is taking on a life of her own. She won't need you much longer.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

What a cool idea to give your character her own website.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

This looks so good. I have a lot of reading to do!


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy to tell you, Danielle, Caraliza is my shortest book.  The others just take forever to read!
None of them are as good as yours either. So, sorry about that.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

I never bump my own threads, but since we are allowed...


----------

